# 2012 XMR



## bf750fundy (Apr 17, 2011)

hey all, long time since i have posted, well i sold the 05 bf750 and moved on up to a 2012 XMR, absolutly love everything about this machine! just would like to hear some input on wich slip on pipe to put on, i was thinking HMF penland or swamp series, also will i need a fuel controller if i just throw on a pipe? dont wanna lean it out. but any info would be much appreciated, and il try and slam some new pics up of the old girl, thanks gents.
Cheers


----------



## enraged350 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hmm... He has a nicer newer toy than us... :ban:.... lol

In all seriousness tho, I personally like how the penland sounds, but I don't like stuff real loud. I don't think you'll need a programmer for just a slip on... but maybe someone else would know better


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

The 06-09 came running somewhat rich from the factory, so most got away with no tuner with a slip on. But with the newer years its not the case youll need one. IMO your going to need to buy a programmer to get any actual power gains anyway, you may just want to save up a bit more and get a full system and get some real power gains. But if you still want a slip on HMF performance series is the best "Bang for your Buck" for almost all models, im not sure if they make it yet for the 2012. If I was ever going to buy an HMF it would be a swamp series.


----------



## bf750fundy (Apr 17, 2011)

thanks for the reply fellas, ya i really like the swamp xl series, i just came out of a bf750 with a full muzzy pro and dont need to be that loud just enough to hear me coming lol, im also not looking for serious power gains. im more then happy with what it has now and its ohh so smooth, dont wanna run into reliabilty factors. with that being said i just called into a dealer for pricing on the hmf swamp xl series and was quoted $448.99 just for the pipe! and that is in canadian currency, wondering if i could find it a little cheaper. also was told by the salesman when i bought it that i prolly wouldnt need a programmer but thought i would ask the PRO'S aka (you guys) thanks for any input at all guys.:rockn:


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Yea we pay ridiculous prices for these things it SUCKS. That price is even high though, get an online quote from ebay or another online company may be cheaper, If your getting a quote from an actual Can-am dealer then you'll definitely get it cheaper online. Also price will depend if you want a snorkel on it also, but 448 is way to much i got the full big gun on my brute for 560... thats still $$$ but in comparison to yours...lol


----------



## bf750fundy (Apr 17, 2011)

ya i figured that was high as ****, haha i got quoted the snorkel on it to for an extra $120 haha aint that crazy?
soo all in good concience i can not spend $568.99 on a slip on with a snork hahaha, as you can prolly imagine i dont have alot of extra cash floating around after that purchase lol but i will check with ebay because it must be cheaper even with shipping charges, i really do appreciate the input guys, :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think my fav. pipe on a can-am is the looney... man they sound good. but, the cost good too $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## bf750fundy (Apr 17, 2011)

haha ya the loooney tune is a really sweet pipe, but im not looking to spend over 5 for just a slip on, i looked on ebay and they are almost half the price of here soo i may just order the hmf swamp xl, has a nice sound on it, have seen a few videos with it with the snorkel on and it sounds pretty mean, prolly end up going that route.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I plan on getting LTE duals in presidential color and ceramic coating when i get my gade. 1100+ shipping+tax... may not get ceramic not sure yet. you should check out all online prices for looney tuned, Muzzy, and others if they make em for 12.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

The 2012 and the 2011 Xmr are exactly the same.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

You should lift yours like this one


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

WOW,:bigeyes: that is huge.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

That is a custom built 10" Gorilla Lift that Gorilla built for their very first '12 Outlander. They are not going to mass produce this lift but if you offer them the money they don't have a problem putting one together for you. However I have a few other pics of this bike with that lift on it and if you saw the axle angles you would probably decide against putting on your bike.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Post them up I love seeing lifted bikes.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I will try and get them up tomorrow. They are also in another thread here somewhere. I will see if I can find them


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Well I found them already so here ya go


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

nice shocks, but it amazes me that gorilla built that lift for that bike and its for them and the wheels still lean out !!!!! unbelievable !!


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I think the A-arms on that lift are perfect, you need to take into effect when lifting a bike like that the ball joints aren't going to want to stay keep the knuckle straight, the axle angle is going to force it to move the knuckle too. If they built them to counter-act that then when it squatted they would lean the opposite way.. its no big deal anyway, looks funny but very hard to correct.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I do like those shocks though. Fox Floats FTW!!!


----------



## bf750fundy (Apr 17, 2011)

that bike looks RUDE, but with that much lift im sure the reliabilty of the machine is out the door, i ended up going with an hmf performance on mine, sounds good not to much and didnt lean it out, im happy with it, for now


----------

